# HELP and Advice needed urgently



## SineadandTony (Jul 22, 2009)

We are currently touring in France. All going well until today when my water pump gave up. Now here is the strange part, all was working when we pulled in on the site ...the display told me the water was at 25% so I proceeded to top it up. I stopped at 75% but then found out that the water wasn't coming out of the taps. I went to the pump and found that it was running constantly. i disconnected the supply to the pump and tried sucking water thru which worked. I also cleaned the few tiny bits of debris from the filter. I then reconnected the supply and disconnected the secondary side of the pump. Again the pump ran but no water came thru. 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated as we still have nearly a week left


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi All, not sure of your layout in relation to the pump and water tank but since having a similar problem I always keep a length of tube which I can connect onto the pump outlet, give this a good suck through while the pump is running and it should clear any air lock you may have,which is what your problem sounds like to me. Good luck and enjoy the rest of your holidays. napoleon


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Very similar story as ours a few weeks ago but the pump stopped running after a while. No choice but went to St. Dizier and had a new pump fitted. About £70 but they checked it out first and said it was the pump, so did I want one to do it myself or fitted? I chose fitting but you could probably DIY.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

sounds like a valve has split or stuck open and you need a valve kit or a complete new pump.as you say the pump would not pull the water up from the tank.
Or there was an airlock and the pump ran itself dry and siezed up.

cabby


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

What part of France are you?

Know of people near La Rochelle who can help.


----------



## manners1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Not much help i know our pump did the exactly the same thing last week (constant running no water) we had a new pump fitted under warranty.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

can you post the make and model of the pump. also your location for the next few days and I am sure someone will know where you can get a new one from close by or on your route.
worth qa try.   
cabby


----------



## SineadandTony (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry for not responding earlier but had no internet access for the past few days. Thanks to all for your help and advice. Tried the suggestions offered with no success. Back home safely in Ireland so I am going to order a new pump and fit it so that should solve my issues.
Once again Thanks to everybody who tried to help


----------

